# New Build issue - going crazy



## Purds232 (Sep 18, 2009)

Hi,
I have completed my first computer build, I tried to take it nice and easy and didnt rush it.  Had some teething issues but in the end I think I completed it all.

MY ISSUE:  when I turned on the computer with the motherboard boot disc, the fans, lights come on, it beeps briefly, the screen comes on and an image from the disc appears briefly, then after about 2 seconds the screen goes blank with the words 'loading operating system...'  it then hangs like this for about 3-5 minutes before the screen goes to sleep.  The fans and computer are still on but nothing happens.  Please don't assume I have missed anything obvious...

Any suggestions welcome... PLEASE... I'm already 6 hours into this process and if I had any hair I'd be pulling it out right now 

Thanks in advance

Graeme


----------



## oily_17 (Sep 18, 2009)

Are all the parts new, ie:hard drive etc.

Any way the machine seems to be posting OK.

You now need to go into the mother board BIOS and check the settings there ie:Time/Date,Memory Settings and Boot Order.

In the boot settings you will have to set your DVD drive to first and then your hard drive second.

Then boot with your Windows disc in the DVD and install windows.


----------



## HalfAHertz (Sep 18, 2009)

What do you mean by the motherboard boot disk? Is is an OS installation CD or the CD that came with your motherboard?


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 18, 2009)

Can you list your specs too please.Also can you fill in your system specs in the usercp at the top.It will help us to help you


----------



## Purds232 (Sep 18, 2009)

oily_17 said:


> Are all the parts new, ie:hard drive etc.
> 
> Any way the machine seems to be posting OK.
> 
> ...




Ah... OK  
To answer the other post, the disc I had put in the computer was the disc that came with the motherboard.  I see if I dont use it I can navigate from the first image that comes up to the BIOS set up, it's a little confusing to see where I set the DVD as first... will let you know how I go
MANY THANKS...


----------



## oily_17 (Sep 18, 2009)

If you list the mother board name/type we may be able to help.

If it came with a user manual it will tell you there.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Sep 18, 2009)

> To answer the other post, the disc I had put in the computer was the disc that came with the motherboard.



That's the wrong disk, you'll need to installs windows, then use that disk for motherboard drivers(audio/networking/RAID)


----------



## Purds232 (Sep 18, 2009)

BarbaricSoul said:


> That's the wrong disk, you'll need to installs windows, then use that disk for motherboard drivers(audio/networking/RAID)



OK, I tried the Windows disc but I assume as it was not looking at the DVD but probbably the hard drive it did not start reading it??  I will keep looking in the BIOS for the setting change and then try the Windows disc
THANKS.. this is my first time on here, but it is a great forum, thanks folks


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Sep 18, 2009)

look in your bios for setting for boot priority or boot order, anything even closly resembling that, you'll know you have the right setting when you can set your hard drive as the first boot device.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Sep 18, 2009)

give me a second, I'll take a pic real quick of my bios showing what I'm talking about\

BRB 3-5 MINS


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Sep 18, 2009)

it's listed under advanced bios setting in my bios


----------



## Purds232 (Sep 18, 2009)

Thanks, found the boot options and have it reading my CD drive first.  I have inserted the disc and it seems to be working as it downloads drivers etc. (the disc is a recovery disc for my old computer)
The odd thing is that my monitor goes to sleep as if it has no signal after about 1 minute and apart from some simple drivers does not do much else...
I have tried a number of times, it seems to download the old drivers from my old set up then once it got as far as a Windows set up screen, which offered options of recovery etc... but then again my monitor goes to sleep...

Thanks for the screen shot by the way


----------



## oily_17 (Sep 18, 2009)

Unless you are using the exact same hardware as the old PC then that disc will not work.

You will need a new Windows DVD and key to install with the new PC


----------



## PaulieG (Sep 18, 2009)

Purds232 said:


> Thanks, found the boot options and have it reading my CD drive first.  I have inserted the disc and it seems to be working as it downloads drivers etc. (the disc is a recovery disc for my old computer)
> The odd thing is that my monitor goes to sleep as if it has no signal after about 1 minute and apart from some simple drivers does not do much else...
> I have tried a number of times, it seems to download the old drivers from my old set up then once it got as far as a Windows set up screen, which offered options of recovery etc... but then again my monitor goes to sleep...
> 
> Thanks for the screen shot by the way



Recovery disk=FAIL!!! Yeah, you need an actual Windows disk asap. If you install Vista or Win 7, then you probably will not need the driver disk that came with the motherboard. However, I'd still install the latest graphics drivers for whatever card you are running.


----------



## Purds232 (Sep 18, 2009)

OK, atleast it seems the computer is working.  Thanks for getting me this far


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 18, 2009)

You may find even if your bios is set to boot from your hard disc that there is a key you can press on first boot to access a boot menu so you can select which device you want to boot from.On my board it is F8,it is useful as i can put a disc in and just press F8 to boot from it rather than going into the bios and enabling dvd as first boot device.Your board is an asus as is mine so i assume it will have this feature on it.


----------

